

Moving Haskell processes between nodes - reirob
https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/agocorona/moving-haskell-processes-between-nodes-transient-effects-iv

======
agocorona
I'm the author. Thanks for publishing it here

~~~
cordite
It's interesting to consider!

And it seems like this got a lot of points, but no one knows what to say
constructively about it.

Perhaps moving from a magic situation of a context moving between the server
and the client (which is an awesome thought for a pipe dream) to an actual
example with GHCJS or so might spawn a larger reaction or movement.

~~~
agocorona
Yes, I will add more examples as soon as I can. It is in an early stage, but I
plan to update the article with more examples.

